# HDMI question (hdtivo to audio receiver)



## w280sax (May 5, 2006)

I'm about to buy a new audio receiver that I will be using with my hdtivo from d*. I'm planning on getting a receiver that can handle HDMI switching. 

I've heard from several sources that many cable boxes and satellite receivers won't work through HDMI when they go through an audio receiver.

I was wondering if anyone has hooked up the HDTivo this way and could let me know if it worked. I'm looking at the Onkyo 803 model receiver if that information helps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

w280sax said:


> I'm about to buy a new audio receiver that I will be using with my hdtivo from d*. I'm planning on getting a receiver that can handle HDMI switching.
> 
> I've heard from several sources that many cable boxes and satellite receivers won't work through HDMI when they go through an audio receiver.
> 
> ...


Others here have posted that they have had success connecting their HR10-250 to a receiver.


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Video passes through for me but no audio. Just installed a Denon 2807 to replace a Yamaha 1103.


----------



## tjm (Jul 26, 2003)

I have an Onkyo TX-NR1000 and it does *NOT* work with the HR10-250. I get the thermal screen of death from the HR10-250 when I connect via HDMI. Component works fine. Of course it doesn't mean the 803 will have the same problem,.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

There is a line drawn, and those on one side of the line (those without the right firmware update) may be disenfranchised for HDMI while those on the other (with the right firmware running) will not be. IOW, if a particular model works, all models with that firmware should be OK, and if a particular model doesn't, it may be upgradeable.


----------



## JPShinn (Aug 24, 2004)

Like many, I have run the HDMI through a pre/pro (Halcro SSP80) and the video works fine but I get zero audio out of it.

John


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

tjm said:


> I have an Onkyo TX-NR1000 and it does *NOT* work with the HR10-250. I get the thermal screen of death from the HR10-250 when I connect via HDMI. Component works fine. Of course it doesn't mean the 803 will have the same problem,.


I have the NR-900 and have considered upping it to the NR-1000, but your comment about the HDMI not working on your Hr10-250 through the NR-1000 makes me concerned.

Do you think it is TV related ? Have you tried it on another TV ?

Thanks


----------



## tjm (Jul 26, 2003)

The exact same HR10-250 worked via HDMI directly connected to another HDTV. I understand there is a firmware upgrade for the NR1000 and I'll try that sometime this week.

The better fix would be an update to the HR10-250 software, but like everyone else, I'm not holding my breath for that.

Note: The NR1000 is an incredible receiver and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I don't feel like I'm losing too much using component from my tivo to the receiver and then to my projector. Another forum reported Onky is working on a 4 port HDMI card for it which will make it even better assuming the HDMI problem gets resolved.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

Do you use the 2nd zone with component output much ?



tjm said:


> The exact same HR10-250 worked via HDMI directly connected to another HDTV. I understand there is a firmware upgrade for the NR1000 and I'll try that sometime this week.


I would be interested in your outcome...please report back.


----------



## w280sax (May 5, 2006)

I just wanted to report back. I got my Onkyo 803 receiver. My HD-Tivo is actually sending both sound and picture through HDMI (as is my new HD-DVD player).

I must have made just the right sacrifice to the A/V gods...because everything is working perfectly. Knock on wood.


----------



## mikeb33 (Dec 10, 2001)

My HR10-250 didn't work with either a Onkyo 803 or Denon 3806.


----------



## dougfetter (May 14, 2006)

I just finished connecting a Denon AVR-4306 between my HR10-250 HDTV TiVo and Mitsubishi HDTV, and have run into two HDMI related problems:

1) Before adding this A/V receiver, all 4 of the video formats (480i, 480p, 720p & 1080i) were passed from the HR10-250 via the HDMI cable (along with audio) to the HDTV. However, the 4306 is not recognizing video in 480i format from the HR10-250 on the HDMI cable. I am able to get 480i video by connecting the HR10-250 to the 4306 via component cables, and sending the output of the 4306 to the HDTV via an HDMI cable.

2) The Denon 4306 is not recognizing the audio on the HDMI cable; I cannot get the 4306 to play the audio via its own amp, nor am I able to get the 4306 to pass the audio through to the HDTV. So I am using the optical output of the HR10-250 to route audio to the 4306.


----------



## Tivo_Pilot (Jul 9, 2005)

I have been using the Panasonic SA XR-70 for the past 4 months and it is great. The HDMI goes from the HR10-250 to the Panasonic. There it strips the audio and sends the HDMI video to the TV. When not in use, it passes both signals to the TV.


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

i am using the Pioneer VSX-74TXVI and it switches the HDMI fine.
My Toshiba HD-DVD (2. input) seems to have a problem sometimes.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

and the HDMI outputs Dolby Digital?


----------



## w280sax (May 5, 2006)

ayrton911 said:


> and the HDMI outputs Dolby Digital?


Yes, my hr10-250 is passing Dolby Digital through HDMI to my Onkyo receiver.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

w280sax said:


> Yes, my hr10-250 is passing Dolby Digital through HDMI to my Onkyo receiver.


Good to know. Thanks!

and I will have to select in audio options for it to record the Dolby Digital? Any idea how much extra disk space this takes? thanks.


----------



## riverdoglb (May 17, 2006)

Good to know!


----------



## tjm (Jul 26, 2003)

TX-NR1000 update: I downloaded the firmware update and the program indicated that I have the latest firmware for all modules. So, no luck on fixing the HDMI problem that way.


----------



## Art V (Apr 25, 2004)

I have an RDC 7.1, the Integra Research surround processor version of the TX-NR1000, and I have no problems with HDMI.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Deja-vue said:


> i am using the Pioneer VSX-74TXVI and it switches the HDMI fine.
> My Toshiba HD-DVD (2. input) seems to have a problem sometimes.


That is the reciever I am currently looking at. Good to see it's working with the HR10-250.

Have any comments on the reciever otherwise?

Jim H.


----------



## kunst77 (Jul 11, 2007)

in order for you to get sound from a receiver with hdmi switching, it must be able to fully process both the audio and visual signals sent from the hdmi cable. most receivers will only switch the signals, it is designed more as a pass-through.

receivers that can strip the audio from hdmi will also be able to take composite or component video input and upconvert the video went transferred out through hdmi output.

generally, you'll be close to a thousand dollars before finding a receiver that can do this, the onkyo txsr804, denon avr987, and sony strd1000 can all do this. this is also very convenient when mounting a tv on the wall or projector on the ceiling. that way you can have many things plugged into your receiver, and only one hdmi cable running to your tv to send the video signals.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

For those who are looking into buying a new AV receiver, here's a good place to start.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=90


----------



## Gil (Apr 8, 2002)

I have the 803 and used it with two HR10s via HDMI, no problems at all. Now using same amp HDMI with a Tivo S3, again fine On the other hand, it never would switch my Media Center PC using HDMI or component for that matter...loss of synch "pink screen o'death".


----------

